# Taiwan Winter Open 2009



## chevyLi (Feb 6, 2009)

It's on this Sunday ! 

The 5x5 battle between Hsuang and Dan is on, they both have Michal ahead of them.

Who's gonna make it after this weekend? 

We'll see


----------



## chevyLi (Feb 8, 2009)

Hsuang Chang 5x5 73.28 NEW WORLD RECORD!!!

AVG way to go!!


----------



## chevyLi (Feb 8, 2009)

Hsuang Chang 5x5 

(1:13.28) 1:19.71 1:21.53 [1:28.46] 1:21.50

avg 80.91

How about that ? Michal ?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Feb 8, 2009)

lol between him and michal is 0.24s....which is slightly slower than human reaction time? totally gay....


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh... why did those first solves suck at newark :/ O well, I'll just beat this in a couple of weeks. Hopefully I won't have a puzzle defect on 4/5 solves.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 9, 2009)

I think it's really great to see such talent in cubing in Taiwan. It's only been recent that cubing competitions are popping up over there so it'll be nice to see how the cubers develop with more opportunities to compete.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 9, 2009)

anybody noticed the amazing level at the 5x5 yet?

1	Hsuan Chang---------1:13.28 1:20.91 Taiwan	1:13.28 1:19.71 1:21.53 1:28.46 1:21.50 WR single and average

2	Han-Cyun Chen------1:20.19 1:23.06 Taiwan	1:22.84 1:22.83 1:27.61 1:23.52 1:20.19

3	Yueh-Lin Tsai--------1:21.13 1:26.63 Taiwan	1:33.69 1:27.44 1:27.58 1:21.13 1:24.88

4	Ming-Hao Kang-------1:28.84 1:30.48 Taiwan	1:29.47 1:32.02 1:43.52 1:29.94 1:28.84

5	Wu-Cheng Lin--------1:28.53 1:33.38 Taiwan	1:34.93 1:35.68 1:29.96 1:35.25 1:28.53

the fifth places average was enough to become 12th in the world...


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 9, 2009)

Amazing, yet predictable.

I knew Hsuan Chang would have gotten 5x5 WR before Nakajima. Perhaps we should have bet?

Edit: OH is also very intense!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 13, 2009)

CHEVY你好啊~~~


----------



## pjk (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, the competition there was absolutely amazing, in nearly every category. It will be interesting to see how Taiwanese competitions progress.


----------

